# Lack of 12V sockets



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Placed an order for the new Bessacar 480 today. Was disappointed at the lack of 12V sockets.
Swift have made a big play about the five 240V sockets, but they are worth less than a chocolate teapot on a rally, aire, or wild camping. Motorhomers and caravanners are on the look-out for 12V appliances and power solutions to provide total independance. We currently run everyting on 12V, iPod, clock radio, TV, camcorder charging, camera charging, laptop charging, and with a 150W inverter we can charge the electric bikes. Have no need for 240V at any time.
So, come on Swift, take some feedback and instead of 240V sockets, let's have more 12V sockets in line with the portability of the vehicles.
Preferably before my new van is delivered.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Only one on ours Gerry - is this a trend I wonder.

Have to agree with you that a couple of 12 volters would be handier than a surplus of mains sockets. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

There are 2 in the Swift bit of ours and another 2 in the Fit bit.

We did hard wire our Sky box into the 12v 

But we have added another 2 in the Swift bit, as we go on rallys a lot we need the 12V plugs.

I guess a lot of people are more bothered about the 240 volts sockets, which our van has 7, but as you say a lot of the time they are no use


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*12v sockets*

If you need more sockets, then fit them yourself, it's not rocket science
Jack & Patty Cornwall


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: 12v sockets*



shedbrewer said:


> If you need more sockets, then fit them yourself, it's not rocket science
> Jack & Patty Cornwall


Obviously not rocket science to some, but to others it may be. Still better to have more 12V sockets at production rather than fitted later.
Gerry


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

We are planning at least half a dozen in our van conversion. They are really cheap, even paying retail it will cost us no more than £25 for the entire installation and take only a morning to fit

stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: 12v sockets*



shedbrewer said:


> If you need more sockets, then fit them yourself, it's not rocket science
> Jack & Patty Cornwall


Agreed - but arguably far more dangerous than fitting 240 volt sockets.

Some who don't know better assume that 12 volts is so safe there is nothing to worry about, but the potential fire hazard with a dead short is very real and very serious. 8O 8O

And the polarity must be correct or you get barbecued telly etc., the instant you switch on! 8O

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 12v sockets*



Zebedee said:


> And the polarity must be correct or you get barbecued telly etc., the instant you switch on! 8O
> 
> Dave


yep, quite right. Better and safer to blow a short fuse :wink: :wink:


----------

